# Ryobi fan club thread



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Inspired by those other threads. :clap: :laughing:


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm betting this is going to be a short thread.:whistling

You can run an 18V tool off a 14.4V battery, so they have that going for them.


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

I thought their older stuff was decent (by hearsay)? 
Otherwise, isn't the cordless nailer decent?


----------



## RossDesignBuild (Mar 29, 2016)

Haha I actually like the old blue impact drivers I have about 6 of them and ill pick one up before my Dewalts sometimes. I have a couple of the cordless nailers and they haven't failed me yet.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

The only thing they have that's acceptable, is the folding miter saw stand.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I thought about starting a Harbor Freight Fan Club, but then got back to work to buy more red and green tools


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

I have used a few Ryobi tools and IMHO they suck and are HO grade.I have some contractor friends that are always calling wanting to borrow one of my tools because their Ryobi burnt up.
I do however own an older blue 2HP Ryobi router that I ought several years ago on a Sunday when the brushes went out on mine and the only place open was HD.It is not a bad router but has seen little use.Seems underpowered for the rating but is fairly smooth and works good for what I do with it although I always grab one of the other brands first.


----------



## RossDesignBuild (Mar 29, 2016)

I bought the impacts when I was doing a big residential window job. We did 1200 Windows and 1000 a/c units 5 guys and that was 6 years ago and the ryobi POS are still kicking. I agree though definitely H/O grade but not that bad. I burned through 12 dremel multimax POS before I got every one a fein on the same job.


----------



## jstanton (Mar 25, 2012)

Couple of the guys have a lot of their cordless. They are constantly bringing them back to hd for repair. The cordless nailer works about 50% of the time, bring a compressor just in case.


----------



## Jswills76 (Nov 12, 2012)

I'd recommend these to anyone. I have the m12. But at the price for the ryobi there disposable


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Their cordles drills work fine for smalpilot holes for screws. I haven't worne one out using then for pilot holes. Even their 12V was fine for that.


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

Jswills76 said:


> I'd recommend these to anyone. I have the m12. But at the price for the ryobi there disposable


That's all good but I don't want disposable tools .I want a tool that will get the job done when I need it to.I don't a tool that will crap out in the middle of a job and have to run to HD to buy another that will crap out on another job half done.

How much do you think that costs you? Surely more than the cost of a quality tool to begin with.


----------



## Jswills76 (Nov 12, 2012)

I've never had one break, but if it does like everyone else on here, I'll just grab one of my 20 other caulk guns and finish the day. At 30$ I'll keep buying em. I save my m12 for finish work. I'm in the middle of 2mi of handrail. I'm using the guns for gluing the backer. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

I have the folding table saw, Have had it 10 years at least and i have cut all kinds on it 2x6 pt and 2x8, It is just now wearing out, I have been so impressed with it i have bought backups from craigs list, I think some of the early made tools are fine some of the later ones the quality has gone down (the bright green stuff) my saw is blue


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Here's an example of a good use for a disposable tool. Cutting roots 1-2 ft down in a post hole you're hand digging. Your reciprocating saw is going to get all kinds of dirt in the mechanism. I wouldn't do that to a good saw, but I've done it to a Ryobi.

I tend to end up with a lot of reciprocating saws. First day on site, and no demo requiring a recip saw should be happening, but a recip turns out to be needed - new tool purchase....


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

I'm using 4 Ah batteries (batteries were $25/ea after Christmas) in an old blue circular saw. With occasional use over the years, the original blade is still sharp and good. For quick cuts and rips out the back of the van, can't beat it.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

The cordless nailers are ok. The rest are more expensive than good tools, over a couple years.


----------



## RossDesignBuild (Mar 29, 2016)

Ryobi tools haven't disappointed me as far as durability. As far as performance they do not hold up.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Ryobi=homeowner. Disposable for contractors.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm amazed that any of you have even held one in your hand. 

You have brought shame upon yourself, your forefathers, and us. :sad:

My mother has better tools than those. :laughing:


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

nesc39 said:


> Your too good for Ryobi huh? I think it's kind of funny when guys act like they are to good for a cheap tool. Reminds of high school when kids were bragging about having a 10" dick. You can give a handyman a truck full of festool products, does that make him a finish carpenter? I personally don't need a 600$ orbital sander to occasionally remove some paint and I don't need a 1200$ miter saw to trim a door.
> 
> With a little bit of common sense, EVERY contractor has a place for a Ryobi in their arsenal. No one would advise laying out the nozzle angles on a stage 4 rocket using Ryobi tools. You can however, use them for basic work.
> 
> ...


Yes.....I'm way too good for Ryobi.

No.....I have not any need for them in my "arsenal".

I could do what I do with any tools.....but I like doing the finest of work.....faster. 
Cuz I like money.
My tools don't cost me money......they MAKE me money.

(Struble.....and his Gable Saw.....that's about the only allowable interaction with things of such value.)

To each his own though...
You can use whatever you want. :thumbsup:
You can shout it from the rooftops...
I can talk chit about it whenever I want. :thumbup:

My set brings all the girls to the yard. :clap:
(I also swing a 10"-er ......coincidentally.)




(I was really just messing around....kinda.
I was under the impression that this thread was something of a joke....

like Ryobi tools. :thumbsup: )


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

nesc39 said:


> Your too good for Ryobi huh? I think it's kind of funny when guys act like they are to good for a cheap tool. Reminds of high school when kids were bragging about having a 10" dick. You can give a handyman a truck full of festool products, does that make him a finish carpenter? I personally don't need a 600$ orbital sander to occasionally remove some paint and I don't need a 1200$ miter saw to trim a door.
> 
> With a little bit of common sense, EVERY contractor has a place for a Ryobi in their arsenal. No one would advise laying out the nozzle angles on a stage 4 rocket using Ryobi tools. You can however, use them for basic work.
> 
> ...


Again with the $600.00 orbital sander---Festool does not market or make a $600.00 orbital sander.

Tom


----------



## RossDesignBuild (Mar 29, 2016)

I stand corrected I saw the rotex 150 online and it looked like the sander I tried out. $160 isnt bad I guess...still twice as much as Bosch though.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

RossDesignBuild said:


> I stand corrected I saw the rotex 150 online and it looked like the sander I tried out. $160 isnt bad I guess...still twice as much as Bosch though.


I prefer them over any other orbital due to the very small orbit stroke and great dust extraction. I use them for between coat sanding of finishes. 

Tom


----------



## RossDesignBuild (Mar 29, 2016)

tjbnwi said:


> I prefer them over any other orbital due to the very small orbit stroke and great dust extraction. I use them for between coat sanding of finishes.
> 
> Tom


Gotcha.


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

I learned well form my father.He was a salesman who knew nothing about home improvement but liked to DIY on the weekends .He would buy halfassed tools thinking they would see little use.I spent many a weekend listening to him cuss and throw these tools.A different senarios than ours but it taught me a lesson early on the buy the best quality tools you can afford. Cry once when you buy them or cry every time you use them.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

RossDesignBuild said:


> Gotcha.


I did own Bosch sanders prior to the Festools. Gave them away, I know both are working still.

Tom


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

BlueRidgeGreen said:


> (Struble.....and his Gable Saw.....that's about the only allowable interaction with things of such value.)
> 
> )


in just under the wire again!!:clap:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

tjbnwi said:


> Festool makes no orbital sander that is near $600.00. The Rotex in 150 size is $595.00 but it is not an orbital sander.
> 
> Both of my Festool orbital sanders were about $160.00 when I bought them.
> 
> Tom


if they aren't 600 dollars i don't want them as much as i did when i thought they were 600:sad:


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

Yeah,I'm out .What's the point of a tool junky buying quality tools if they can't at least spend a months house payment on a sander.


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

Youngin' said:


> I have ryobi headphones. It's got an aux port and microphones on each ear. You can still hear what's going on around you but it cuts out during high decibel situations.



I was about to badmouth Ryobi because of bad experiences with their Weedwhackers years ago until I remembered I have the same headphones.


Oh wait. I will badmouth Ryobi. The stupid things broke when I tried to adjust them to fit my noggin. Glued the piece of junk back together. It is nice to hear things in the winter though. I use ear plugs for the rest of the year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

Mordekyle said:


> I was about to badmouth Ryobi because of bad experiences with their Weedwhackers years ago until I remembered I have the same headphones.
> 
> 
> Oh wait. I will badmouth Ryobi. The stupid things broke when I tried to adjust them to fit my noggin. Glued the piece of junk back together. It is nice to hear things in the winter though. I use ear plugs for the rest of the year.
> ...


They're definitely not the sturdiest. I've had mine for about 3 years now though, no issues.


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

I have a few worn out ryobi tools in the bottom of my junk pile from years back. None of them ever broke with much abuse. But one tool I still use is the BT3000 table saw. Easy to move and can quickly be set up for well over 30" cuts. My favorite saw? No. But a pretty good one


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Tom Struble said:


> i have the table saw,i only use it for shingles,light and if it falls off the roof nbd
> 
> i also have the older Japanese built belt sander..20+ years and still going strong


OK, I just learned something new. I thought I had it all figured out. I always hated doing gables and zipper walls because of the up and down.

I'm gonna use that idea.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JackP23 (Jan 1, 2013)

I like the new cordless LED work lights...they plug in as well. Great for tiling.

Use the cordless compound miter saw for doin shoe, PVC and light framing. I also put a cyclone turbo blade on it and cut pencils and other tile trim. Paid 85 bucks for it....paid for itself the first day I used it. You guys are crazy not to have one of these things.....if you already have the batteries of course...ha ha.

The other tool I like is an old blue cordless angle grinder. It has low rpm's and works great on my dry polish pads or a cyclone blade for minor tile stuff. Coping wheel is nice on it too. 

My two cents.....have at me!!!

___________
Mike


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

I piss on all that is Ryobi... . :laughing:


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

m1911 said:


> I judge a worker partly by the pride he takes in his tools...if he showes up with a bucket filled with Ryobi, I send him home...


Around here, if someone shows up with a bunch of new DeWalt, you send them home...


----------



## nesc39 (Nov 20, 2014)

CPMKW said:


> I don't own any ryobi, but that is shortsighted.
> 
> Best damn carpenter I have ever worked around with rolled up on a ten speed and his tools were in a duffle bag....




The best finish stair builder I know uses a handsaw, a square he's had for 40 years, a string and water level. He busts out a fossil skilsaw occasionally


----------



## nesc39 (Nov 20, 2014)

Around here, we just use whatever gets the job done. To this day I've never had a client spec the brand of tool I'll be using.  No one gives a shiт how your cutting your miters today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RossDesignBuild (Mar 29, 2016)

If you judge someone on their brand of tool they choose you're a prima donna or you're 14 years old trying to sound like a contractor on here. You could show up with a set of pig testicles and a sledgehammer...im not judging until I can tell if your competent, skilled, and productive.


----------



## koa (Feb 15, 2011)

You might find a use for their miter saw stand @ $29. Check your HD for inventory if interested...

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Ryobi-Miter-Saw-Stand-with-Tool-Less-Height-Adjustment-RMS10G/205216315


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

koa said:


> You might find a use for their miter saw stand @ $29. Check your HD for inventory if interested...
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Ryobi-Miter-Saw-Stand-with-Tool-Less-Height-Adjustment-RMS10G/205216315


Discontinued. Just went by there. Here they are anyway


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

koa said:


> You might find a use for their miter saw stand @ $29. Check your HD for inventory if interested...
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Ryobi-Miter-Saw-Stand-with-Tool-Less-Height-Adjustment-RMS10G/205216315


Those were the Black Friday specials. They are 1 foot shorter in length than the standard Ryobi stand, and usually came as a set with the saw and stand combo.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

RossDesignBuild said:


> If you judge someone on their brand of tool they choose you're a prima donna or you're 14 years old trying to sound like a contractor on here. You could show up with a set of pig testicles and a sledgehammer...im not judging until I can tell if your competent, skilled, and productive.


Call BRG donna and I'll be prima. Ryobi sucks. However, I really don't give a rats ass what someone else uses and yes, I have had many comments made about what I was doing and there was almost no dust. Its festool. 

I do plan on buying some mafell too, does it make me better? Nope. worse? Nope.

It makes me not give a flying donkey dicks fart what anyone else uses because its going to work for me.

You guys who get all butt hurt over someone bagging on your tools is funny. If it works for you, don't explain it just, tell the other person to go fly a kite or do something to themselves that is nearly anatomically impossible that involves reproductive organs.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

I thought I was on the professional forum, not the homeowner forum...


----------



## RossDesignBuild (Mar 29, 2016)

Deckhead said:


> Call BRG donna and I'll be prima. Ryobi sucks. However, I really don't give a rats ass what someone else uses and yes, I have had many comments made about what I was doing and there was almost no dust. Its festool.
> 
> I do plan on buying some mafell too, does it make me better? Nope. worse? Nope.
> 
> ...


I'm not a ryobi enthusiast by any means or slightly butthurt. Idk how your festools dust collection comes into play all of a sudden haha! maybe a few too many adult sodas.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

RobertCDF said:


> I thought I was on the professional forum, not the homeowner forum...


Because you're above the fray?:whistling


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

RossDesignBuild said:


> If you judge someone on their brand of tool they choose you're a prima donna or you're 14 years old trying to sound like a contractor on here. You could show up with a set of pig testicles and a sledgehammer...im not judging until I can tell if your competent, skilled, and productive.


I'm not...necessarily...going to disagree with that.
(And I'm going to assume that you weren't directly referring to me.... )

But....

I can tell you how many times I've seen someone show up with a batch of crap tools, of one variety or another, and put up some really high-level work.

I can count them on one finger.


I can also tell you how many times I've seen someone show up with a really tight set of good tools .......and blow up a joint with exceptional work.

Many....very many.


Siding guys.....roofers.....drywallers :whistling 
They're different.
They do just fine with pig testicles and the sledge. :jester:


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

Deckhead said:


> Call BRG donna and I'll be prima. Ryobi sucks. However, I really don't give a rats ass what someone else uses and yes, I have had many comments made about what I was doing and there was almost no dust. Its festool.
> 
> I do plan on buying some mafell too, does it make me better? Nope. worse? Nope.
> 
> ...


Yo Prima!

Those Mafell tracks sound sweet.

A few things though....

A) They are ....red. 
I hate red. 
It clashes with my coppertone skin.....and I ain't trying to have my site look like Santa's Workshop. 

B) I'm already pot committed to the green.

C) Mike uses them. :jester:

Nuff said...


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

BlueRidgeGreen said:


> Yo Prima!
> 
> Those Mafell tracks sound sweet.
> 
> ...


I heard Mike got rid of some festool because Darcy and me use it:laughing:

As far as the red and green com'on, you know it'd be badass to roll up heavy with the big diesel growling to the sound of jingle bells, paint the ole sled red, throw some reindeer ears on the dog and leave a lasting impression, jingling balls and all. Why the Xmas stuff? Because I bring peace, joy, and happiness EVERY time I bust out some wood!

(There Bobby, I brought it down a little for you so you can really stink you pinky out when you drink your whine)


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

I have an old Ryobi spindle sander in the shop you'd have to fight me to get. It's been a workhorse for 20 years.

Nothing else I can think of though.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

Robie said:


> I have an old Ryobi spindle sander in the shop you'd have to fight me to get. It's been a workhorse for 20 years.
> 
> Nothing else I can think of though.


I was just thinking of getting an oscillating spindle sander.

(Got a new project that it would be nice for)

Ryobi it is then!!!! I'm convinced. :thumbup:

(They don't have a green one anyway...:jester


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

hdavis said:


> I'm betting this is going to be a short thread.:whistling


Wrong again!:laughing:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm a tool snob. Most of what I own is Bosch. I will be adding Festool to the line up very soon. The dust collection is the main reason. 

But I do own Ryobi.

I have the 18ga nailer and the stapler. They are both kick as$ tools for the money. Perfect for quick in and out jobs or smaller rooms.

I also own both moisture meters and they work great. 

And last year I picked up the leaf blower. I use it to help clean up the site as well as blow dust of myself after sanding drywall. It's pretty powerful and lasts a good long while on one of the 4ah batteries.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Most cheap tools cost me the cost of the cheap tool plus the cost of replacing it with the expensive tool.

There are a few I use more at a HO level so I just get the cheap one. If it's cordless though, I don't want multiple battery systems because that costs more to maintain and takes up too much space.

I made an exception with the Ryobi nailer, but I modified it to use my red batteries. Probably will replace it when the Milwaukee nailers come out next month.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I'm a tool snob. Most of what I own is Bosch. I will be adding Festool to the line up very soon. The dust collection is the main reason.
> 
> But I do own Ryobi.
> 
> ...


My Ryobi nailer broke after a couple strips of brads...


----------



## RossDesignBuild (Mar 29, 2016)

I use my ryobi 18 GA nailer more than my Bostitch or Hitachi. CT confession.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Improved Ryobi nailer and kept myself at one battery system


----------



## RossDesignBuild (Mar 29, 2016)

That's pretty sweet


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

BlueRidgeGreen said:


> Yo Prima!
> 
> Those Mafell tracks sound sweet.
> 
> ...


Wtf?


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm all for battery compatibility.:thumbsup:


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

Ryobi makes a good battery operated drywall rotozip --very handy for remodeling where you only need to make a dozen openings---

no extension cord to get tangled up with the screw gun cord.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

BRG made a good point. A lot of inexpensive tools are slower at making cuts, etc, than more expensive ones. I'll use just about any drill all day long for 1/8" pilot holes in softwood - it isn't really significant in the scheme of things. A few cuts with a saw or drywall router isn't such a big deal in the scheme of things either. 

I'm going to try a battery operated drywall router to see how I like it - it may be a decent trade off for me over a corded in some circumstances.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Golden view said:


> Improved Ryobi nailer and kept myself at one battery system


How?


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

MarkJames said:


> How?


Cut battery receiver off M18 kit flashlight. Soldered wires to battery leads in Ryobi nailer. Hot glued (I know, high tech) and screwed battery receiver to nailer.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Nov 1, 2015)

I agree with the general trend that they aren't a great choice for people who plan to stay in the trades and are serious about their work. A lot of the "Ryobi guys" I know spend more on cigarettes than their tools. 

I've been down the "buy cheap" route and have recently replaced the majority of my tools with the top-tier Bosch stuff because I got tired of "disposable tools" that shouldn't be. 

The "occasional use" excuse isn't really valid, as I've found out if you do something once or twice, you're likely to do it a lot more in the future. For tools that lead really horrible lives, like a miter saw cutting aluminum or Hardie, I might be tempted to buy something like Ryobi and just plan on replacing it every year or two. 

I'm sure they make some reasonable tools, I wouldn't mind their cordless miter saw for quick cuts here and there, but I don't want to invest in another set of batteries and chargers. 

There is a guy a good friend of mine works with that seems to break just about everything. A near new Ridgid table saw, Bosch bulldog, 6' pry bar, and quite a few other tools have had their lives end in his hands. If he worked for me and was worth keeping, he'd end up with Ryobi stuff after he killed his second set of top-end tools. :laughing:


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Gatorgrizz27 said:


> I agree with the general trend that they aren't a great choice for people who plan to stay in the trades and are serious about their work. A lot of the "Ryobi guys" I know spend more on cigarettes than their tools.
> 
> I've been down the "buy cheap" route and have recently replaced the majority of my tools with the top-tier Bosch stuff because I got tired of "disposable tools" that shouldn't be.
> 
> ...


That's so true...a lot of the guys I see with Ryobi tools show up with a bunch of crappy tools tossed in a five gallon bucket, wearing a stinky shirt with Marlboro Reds in the shirt pocket, and a carton in the truck...:laughing:


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

m1911 said:


> That's so true...a lot of the guys I see with Ryobi tools show up with a bunch of crappy tools tossed in a five gallon bucket, wearing a stinky shirt with Marlboro Reds in the shirt pocket, and a carton in the truck...:laughing:


5 gallon buckets are for small stuff, like changing a few locks. Ryobi drill / drivers work great for that, too.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

hdavis said:


> 5 gallon buckets are for small stuff, like changing a few locks. Ryobi drill / drivers work great for that, too.


How many packs do you smoke a day?:laughing:


----------



## Mort (Jul 18, 2012)

I've got a router bit set. The label fell off, so now my other tools won't make fun of them. 

Also a planer I was given for free. It doesn't work.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Gatorgrizz27 said:


> The "occasional use" excuse isn't really valid, as I've found out if you do something once or twice, you're likely to do it a lot more in the future. For tools that lead really horrible lives, like a miter saw cutting aluminum or Hardie, I might be tempted to buy something like Ryobi and just plan on replacing it every year or two.


Do you see the opposition here? 

I think it's a very valid reason. Several guys on here have bought throw away tools to only have them last year's beyond their elected expiration date.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

m1911 said:


> How many packs do you smoke a day?:laughing:


All of them?:laughing:


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Gatorgrizz27 said:


> I agree with the general trend that they aren't a great choice for people who plan to stay in the trades and are serious about their work.


I'm pretty serious about my work. I've been doing it a long time. I think one of the differences between people's opinion on this has to do what's listed as their profession, whether they work for themselves or someone else, the size of their operation, and the jobs they want to take on. For what I do, working alone most of the time, I have very expensive tools that few on this site have, as well as cheap tools that few would want. For a given purpose, there is some minimum criteria a tool needs to meet. In my case, that results in buying a $7K thermal imager and a $20 HF reciprocating saw (compact, corded for getting in tight spaces. discontinued). 




Gatorgrizz27 said:


> There is a guy a good friend of mine works with that seems to break just about everything. A near new Ridgid table saw, Bosch bulldog, 6' pry bar, and quite a few other tools have had their lives end in his hands. If he worked for me and was worth keeping, he'd end up with Ryobi stuff after he killed his second set of top-end tools. :laughing:


I had a guy doing that - miss-framed, broke stuff. He was just trying to both get out of work and make the job last longer.

Give him a steel handled hammer.:thumbsup:


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Nov 1, 2015)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Do you see the opposition here?
> 
> I think it's a very valid reason. Several guys on here have bought throw away tools to only have them last year's beyond their elected expiration date.


I meant I wouldn't do something like buy a bottom-bin tile saw with the justification that you were only going to use it to do one backsplash. Unless it is on your own house, chances are you will end up doing it again and again in the future, and cursing your cheap tile saw every time. 

You don't need to buy a $1,200 pro-grade saw to do that, but something reasonable that will last and do a quality job is a better choice, or just rent/borrow one if it is truly a "one time gig."

I would buy an $80 disposable Ryobi miter saw to chop a bunch of aluminum if needed to preserve my $600 Bosch miter saw. Even though it is rated for that, it's still borderline abuse that I wouldn't want to subject my good stuff to. Again, if I thought I would do it much at all though, I'd drop the coin on a quality dry-cut saw instead.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Gatorgrizz27 said:


> I meant I wouldn't do something like buy a bottom-bin tile saw with the justification that you were only going to use it to do one backsplash. Unless it is on your own house, chances are you will end up doing it again and again in the future, and cursing your cheap tile saw every time.
> 
> You don't need to buy a $1,200 pro-grade saw to do that, but something reasonable that will last and do a quality job is a better choice, or just rent/borrow one if it is truly a "one time gig."
> 
> I would buy an $80 disposable Ryobi miter saw to chop a bunch of aluminum if needed to preserve my $600 Bosch miter saw. Even though it is rated for that, it's still borderline abuse that I wouldn't want to subject my good stuff to. Again, if I thought I would do it much at all though, I'd drop the coin on a quality dry-cut saw instead.


Again, you say don't buy cheap for one time and then say you would buy a cheap for disposable. What's the difference? It's not certain that you would do it over and over again. You might not like it, it may be a job of convenience...there are a number of reasons why it's a smart idea, and you even listed one.


----------



## CAOConstruction (Jan 11, 2016)

Ryobi sliding miter saw for cutting Hardie, toss after the job and buy a new one for the next.

I did the same for the 18ga brad nailer, but its lasted me 2 years now!


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

CAOConstruction said:


> Ryobi sliding miter saw for cutting Hardie, toss after the job and buy a new one for the next.
> 
> I did the same for the 18ga brad nailer, but its lasted me 2 years now!


And pass the savings along to the customer... :laughing:


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Again, you say don't buy cheap for one time and then say you would buy a cheap for disposable. What's the difference? It's not certain that you would do it over and over again. You might not like it, it may be a job of convenience...there are a number of reasons why it's a smart idea, and you even listed one.


Perhaps there's a level of cheapness that one will stoop to... for example, I wouldn't be caught dead with a Harbor Freight tool, but a Ryobi, perhaps... :laughing::laughing:


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

I love my little $14 HF oscillating tool. First one I ever owned. The garage is somewhat littered with HF engine stands, pullers, and assorted other stuff, mixed in with the Snap-On tool cabs.

The stores have HF hand trucks and dollies. 

When the DeWalt 18v hammer drill finally puked the last battery, I dug around the garage and pulled a 14.4v Ryobi out of hiding. It still charged, and got me through the day. And I always hated that damned Ryobi. 

First rule of the day is always to get the job done. Anything beyond that is secondary.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

SmallTownGuy said:


> I love my little $14 HF oscillating tool. First one I ever owned. The garage is somewhat littered with HF engine stands, pullers, and assorted other stuff, mixed in with the Snap-On tool cabs.
> 
> The stores have HF hand trucks and dollies.
> 
> ...


I saw a contractor buy six or more of those oscillating tools in one shot (not much total $$, I know). He told me the slightly more expensive ones are worth every penny for his crews and he uses them all the time. You can interpret that however, but he was basically saying he gets great mileage out of them.


----------



## JBH (Feb 17, 2017)

Not really on topic, but the only belt sander I have ever liked is the Black and Decker "Dragster." Like anything Ryobi it's just about the cheapest ass thing on the market, and I have burned through several of them (the switch packs it in very quickly), but man, every belt sander should be configured this way, with the small diameter roller on the front. Every other belt sander seem clunky and ponderous by comparison.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

Tested: Cordless 18-Gauge Brad Nailers


*http://www.toolsofthetrade.net/fast...s/tested-cordless-18-gauge-brad-nailers_o?o=3


“Ryobi P320
Comments: The Ryobi felt very well balanced with comfortable grip; it is definitely a gun you could use for several hours. It weighs less than others in the battery-powered group, helping with fatigue. Thanks to its compact design, it has excellent line of sight, allowing very accurate nail placement. It was one of the better performers in tight workspaces. According to Ryobi, it can fire 800 nails per charge on a 4.0-Ah battery. This gun never jammed or misfired during testing; it does have tool-less jam clearing if it were to happen. A short delay between trigger pull and firing was not enough to impede efficiency. It was difficult to discern the difference in power settings on the dial, but it set nails fine just the same. We would rate this the best value because of its price point and features.

PROS: the best weight and balance of all battery-powered guns tested; excellent size and shape for tight workspaces; excellent LED lights with dedicated switch; bump and fire mode
CONS: no case or bag included; does not include battery or charger; pressure dial seemed ineffective”*


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

JBH said:


> Not really on topic, but the only belt sander I have ever liked is the Black and Decker "Dragster." Like anything Ryobi it's just about the cheapest ass thing on the market, and I have burned through several of them (the switch packs it in very quickly), but man, every belt sander should be configured this way, with the small diameter roller on the front. Every other belt sander seem clunky and ponderous by comparison.


Looks like my Craftsman. It is a great sander, the top front flips up for getting under something, variable speed. Handle has multiple positions.


----------



## MTRmatt (Dec 10, 2017)

Big J
Who woulda thought ryobi was putting out a real contender in the 18 g brad nailers. Now hows that belt sander workin for ya? I Keep waiting for makita to through in a brushless belt sander in the mix! May have to pick up the makita multi tool next tho. Went through 6 bosch batteries today making just a few cuts.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

MTRmatt said:


> Big J
> Who woulda thought ryobi was putting out a real contender in the 18 g brad nailers. Now hows that belt sander workin for ya? I Keep waiting for makita to through in a brushless belt sander in the mix! May have to pick up the makita multi tool next tho. Went through 6 bosch batteries today making just a few cuts.


Haven’t picked up the Ryobi belt sander yet. Now that I see these dragster models I’m going to need one of those too.


----------



## JBH (Feb 17, 2017)

RangoWA said:


> Looks like my Craftsman. It is a great sander, the top front flips up for getting under something, variable speed. Handle has multiple positions.


Wow that Craftsman is almost definitely just a relabelled Black and Decker Dragster. It looks exactly the same! Has the switch held up? The switch burning out is the problem I've had over and over again with the Dragster.


----------



## MTRmatt (Dec 10, 2017)

While you buying up belt sanders might as well grab an armadillo too. Love that thing


----------



## inthe6 (Mar 18, 2018)

I have a few Ryobi tools. I can't complain about them. They do the job I need them to do for me. I have a circular saw, grinder and a bench saw. The circular saw I've had for maybe 10 years now and it does it job. The grinder I have had it for a few years now. The bench saw I bought it as a secondary saw but has become my primary since my RIGID motor blew on me. I put good blades on them, and I take care of my tools but these aren't tools I am abusing like crazy. Grinder for example I only use it to cut tile with. I will be doing 4 bathrooms in a few months. I'll use it to cut the flange out and the rough in for the shower and then it will sit again for a while. 

I also has a cordless recip saw someone gave me and a radio I found on a new build. 

Other then these tools, the rest I stick with brand names.


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

JBH said:


> Wow that Craftsman is almost definitely just a relabelled Black and Decker Dragster. It looks exactly the same! Has the switch held up? The switch burning out is the problem I've had over and over again with the Dragster.


I've had it for maybe 8 years and no problems at all. My guess is the same company makes them for Sears and B&D.


----------

